# Schäden am Profibus rechtzeitig erkennen



## IVG Göhringer (27 Januar 2011)

Guten Tag,

immer mehr setzt sich die Erkenntnis durch, dass auch 
der Profibus eine verschleißbehaftete Komponente ist. 
Mit einer geeigneten Instandhaltungsstrategie erkennen 
Sie Mängel in der Businstallation frühzeitig und verhindern
plötzliche Ausfälle in der Buskommunikation wirksam.

Der Profibus ist prinzipbedingt ein robuster und fehler-
toleranter Feldbus. Durch Mechanismen wie die automatische 
Telegrammwiederholung werden Fehler in der Installation 
im gewissen Umfang ausgeglichen. Das betrifft ebenso 
Alterungseffekte wie Kontaktkorrosion oder Material-
ermüdungen wie Schirmbrüche. Deshalb ist die Aussage 
„wenn die Kommunikation läuft, muss alles passen“ in der 
täglichen Praxis trügerisch. 

Die permanente Erfassung typischer Profibus-Fehler über 
einen definierten Zeitraum ermöglicht dagegen eine 
zuverlässige Aussage über die tatsächliche Qualität 
einer Businstallation. Genau dafür hat IVG Göhringer 
den Profibus-Quick Tester P-QT 10 entwickelt. Das 
kompakte Diagnose-Modul ist nicht größer als ein 
gewöhnlicher Profibusstecker. Es wird an einer beliebigen 
Stelle auf den Profibus gesteckt und arbeitet völlig 
rückwirkungsfrei. Es registriert kritische Zustände wie 
Fehltelegramme, Telegrammwiederholungen und 
Diagnosemeldungen und signalisiert die Ereignisse 
über eine LED. Der potentialfreie Relais-Ausgang kann 
als Meldesignal auf den Eingang einer Steuerung gelegt 
werden.







Passend zum Thema Profibus-Diagnose und -Langzeit-
überwachung werden auf dem *Automatisierungstreff 2011* 
*Anwender-Workshops* angeboten. Unter dem Titel 
„Ganzheitliche Fehlersuche am Profibus“ vermittelt Hans-
Ludwig Göhringer Praxiswissen aus erster Hand. Von der 
Profibus-Grundinspektion über gängige Messgeräte bis hin 
zu verschiedenen Verschleißszenarien werden alle Aspekte 
behandelt, die für die langfristige Zuverlässigkeit einer 
Businstallation relevant sind.

Als Teilnehmer erhalten Sie ein Profibustestgerät und eine 
Analyzer Software als kostenlose Leihstellung für vier 
Wochen. Bei Kauf des Testgeräts wird Ihnen die Teilnehmer-
gebühr in Höhe von EUR 69,00 zzgl. MwSt. pro Person auf 
den Gerätepreis angerechnet. Tagungsunterlagen und 
Erfrischungsgetränke sind in der Gebühr enthalten.

Melden Sie sich gleich jetzt zum Anwender-Workshop in 
Böblingen an. Direkt unter *www.i-v-g.de* oder per E-Mail an
*info@i-v-g.de*. Vielen Dank.


----------

